# Setting Default starting input for Philips TV



## niallheavey

Hi, this is my 1st time using this forum so if i'm in the wrong area please let me know!

I have a Philips flat tv (42") and i'm wondering if there is a way to set it up to automatically start on a certain input?

I run all my inputs (Tele, games, DVD etc.) through a surround sound system which then has a single output (scart) going to EXT1 of the TV. 
Each time I start up the tv I have to manually select the EXT1 input.

Does anyone know how, or if it can be done, to set up the TV so that EXT1 automatically comes on when the TV is switched on?

Thanks very much.


----------



## DonaldG

Hello Nial

I can't offer a solution but just wanted to pop in and welcome you to TSF. :wave:

Regards
Donald


----------



## Done_Fishin

I have been away from the TV repair profession for some years now but the way that the systems used to work was that a voltage on a certain SCART pin would automatically switch the TV to that SCART input. I seem to remember pin 8 .. the voltage is supplied from the equipment on the SCART cable when it is switched on.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCART

It's quite possible that you either don't have a fully wired cable or that it isn't a feature of your surround sound system.

SCART by the way is usually an input / output system. Your Surround Sound system looks like it would only be an input system .. it may not give or allow the signal to pass to the TV.

When I was using SCART, I had a multijack adapter plugged into the back of the TV and placed all my equipment on that. I think you may have your configuration set up wrongly. The surround sound should be a spur off the main cable rather than acting as a distribution point.


----------



## niallheavey

Thanks DonaldG, by the looks of all the different sections and threads on this forum I may be using it quite regularly!

Done_Fishin, thanks very much for your response, I will explain more about the way I have my system set up, 

http://www.yamaha.co.jp/english/product/av/products/ht/rxv361.html (Main system) 

http://www.yamaha.co.jp/english/product/av/lib_image/rxv361/panel.jpg (Rear view)

This is the surround sound system I am using. It takes in both video and sound from the sources, then you can control what one you are using by switching inputs on this. 
On the rear view you can see a port for monitor out, this then goes into the TV to show the pictures while the sound outputs through the speakers from the Yamaha system above. Even though this is just a single Coax port I have it connected through a scart (Probably all I had at the time was a scart - coax lead with the two sound leads not connected probably!)

I don't know if any of this information is more helpful or not but you mentioned that it may not be configured correctly, do you suggest that I run the picture straight to the TV and sound to the Surround sound system? Or run everything to the TV and a speaker output from the TV to the surround sound system? 
Would either of these lead to lip-sync issues?

Once again thanks for your help already!

Niall.


----------



## Done_Fishin

What I used to do was this ..

using a SCART box similar to one of these 

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?moduleno=43154










I would plug the cable from the above unit into the back of the TV.

I would then connect a free SCART connection o the box to my Stereo System, possibly using a SCART / RCA adapter, like this.










and then use another free SCART connection to connect my input device, ie VCR\DVD etc.

The advantage being that "auto switchover" signal will now go directly to the TV SCART pin 8, forcing the TV to look at the SCART input. Sound will still go through to the Surround sound system but it will also go through to the TV. You may have to set the TV sound to OFF or Mute if you only want to listem to the surround system.

The above photo's are only for example and you will need to discuss the practicality with your dealer or the place you buy the SCART & leads.


----------

